# Companions for Killifish and potentially guppies



## AlainaToadpipe (Feb 26, 2012)

After looking at my water specs, ph, temp etc. I've found that the killifish we're going to raise have the same preferences as guppies, so, for the Kid Project tank, I am hoping they will be good mates. Of course, this entirely depends on how many killis actually hatch. Assuming we have a couple/few killis and we pick up two or three guppies, are there any other fish that would be good companions for them? I've kept mollies in the past and ruby barbs, but I think I'll stay away from the barbs this go round. The pleco that I'm in love with would not be happy in the paramaters we've got for the tank, so that's out. Would it be a good idea to introduce a dwarf frog? 

Currently the pH is at 8 and the water is hard, though I don't have the exact numbers yet.

*edit* just checked out the dwarf frog's profile and his pH preferences are lower than what I have, so that's out too


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

What species of killifish?

And welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum. I've posted in one of your other threads, but can't remember if I welcomed you there, and you are a new member, so...welcome.:-D

Byron.


----------



## AlainaToadpipe (Feb 26, 2012)

Byron said:


> What species of killifish?
> 
> And welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum. I've posted in one of your other threads, but can't remember if I welcomed you there, and you are a new member, so...welcome.:-D
> 
> Byron.



Thank you! 

There is a mix of 6 varieties, but they are not specified. http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt7/punja007/rachovii-b-tile1.jpg this is the picture that was with the lot. I'm somewhat embarrassed to say I got them on aquabid, which, while I know there are some good and reputable sellers there, as with any bid site, it can be a little hard to tell the good from the poor. The particular seller I used seemed to have a good track record, so they should be healthy and happy when they get here. Short answer though is, I'm not sure  

I had originally thought to keep our betta in the same tank with a divider, but I can't figure out how to work the divide in at this point, so I think I'll just get him a little heater or heat pad to keep his temp around 70 (we have a cold house), and just leave him in his 2gal with his new pond snail mates.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

AlainaToadpipe said:


> Thank you!
> 
> There is a mix of 6 varieties, but they are not specified. http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt7/punja007/rachovii-b-tile1.jpg this is the picture that was with the lot. I'm somewhat embarrassed to say I got them on aquabid, which, while I know there are some good and reputable sellers there, as with any bid site, it can be a little hard to tell the good from the poor. The particular seller I used seemed to have a good track record, so they should be healthy and happy when they get here. Short answer though is, I'm not sure
> 
> I had originally thought to keep our betta in the same tank with a divider, but I can't figure out how to work the divide in at this point, so I think I'll just get him a little heater or heat pad to keep his temp around 70 (we have a cold house), and just leave him in his 2gal with his new pond snail mates.


I won't guess. I'm not that up on my killifish to know species by sight so I'd need the names to do the proper research. My general caution would be that most killifish are best on their own. Some can be quite feisty, and attaining 3-4 inches wold make quick work of guppies which they would likely see as rivals. I'd question the water parameters too. You mentioned you have looked them up, so do you know the species names? Many killifish are soft water, and this is not good for livebearers.

And I certainly would not mix a male Betta in with any of these, nor any other fish for that matter. I am one of many who consider male Betta as stand-alone fish. The risks are not worth it.


----------



## AlainaToadpipe (Feb 26, 2012)

Byron said:


> I won't guess. I'm not that up on my killifish to know species by sight so I'd need the names to do the proper research. My general caution would be that most killifish are best on their own. Some can be quite feisty, and attaining 3-4 inches wold make quick work of guppies which they would likely see as rivals. I'd question the water parameters too. You mentioned you have looked them up, so do you know the species names? Many killifish are soft water, and this is not good for livebearers.
> 
> And I certainly would not mix a male Betta in with any of these, nor any other fish for that matter. I am one of many who consider male Betta as stand-alone fish. The risks are not worth it.



So, it sounds like I should take some time and see what comes of the killifish first, personalities and whatnot, see if I can't pinpoint their types and then go from there. Hmmm... And if killifish need soft water I'll need to do some work on my tank anyhow to make sure they're comfortable. Again with the waiting until I get the hardness test done. Good thing they won't be here for another week, and then we still have to hatch them. It'll give me time to get all this sorted. 

For the bettas, I've only kept females with other fish in the past, the males I put in a clear plastic divide so they are physically separate from the others but can have the heat and atmosphere of the aquarium, but like I mentioned, I think with this tank that just isn't going to work with the set up I have anyway. :/ 

I looked up a few varieties of killi, but still am not sure what I am getting. Something of a surprise package, if you will.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

AlainaToadpipe said:


> So, it sounds like I should take some time and see what comes of the killifish first, personalities and whatnot, see if I can't pinpoint their types and then go from there. Hmmm... And if killifish need soft water I'll need to do some work on my tank anyhow to make sure they're comfortable. Again with the waiting until I get the hardness test done. Good thing they won't be here for another week, and then we still have to hatch them. It'll give me time to get all this sorted.
> 
> For the bettas, I've only kept females with other fish in the past, the males I put in a clear plastic divide so they are physically separate from the others but can have the heat and atmosphere of the aquarium, but like I mentioned, I think with this tank that just isn't going to work with the set up I have anyway. :/
> 
> I looked up a few varieties of killi, but still am not sure what I am getting. Something of a surprise package, if you will.


Just noticed you are west of Seattle, so presumably you have soft water. The Pacific Northwest generally does, up into SW BC where I am. So that shouldn't be an issue for killies. Our water is no good for livebearers though, without hardening it.


----------



## AlainaToadpipe (Feb 26, 2012)

Byron said:


> Just noticed you are west of Seattle, so presumably you have soft water. The Pacific Northwest generally does, up into SW BC where I am. So that shouldn't be an issue for killies. Our water is no good for livebearers though, without hardening it.


That is very interesting, I had been thinking our water was hard, but really I guess until I get it tested I won't really know. We're on an island directly West, so there is a lot of well water and suchlike. I'm pestering you fine folks while I'm at work (retail, so huge dead spaces), but tomorrow I'll be getting the testing done. As a few have said so far, it'll be quite difficult to really know what's up with the tank until I get that done. If it is soft, that would explain my poor luck with the mollies in the past. They were alright, but never thrived, and very few fry ever survived.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

AlainaToadpipe said:


> That is very interesting, I had been thinking our water was hard, but really I guess until I get it tested I won't really know. We're on an island directly West, so there is a lot of well water and suchlike. I'm pestering you fine folks while I'm at work (retail, so huge dead spaces), but tomorrow I'll be getting the testing done. As a few have said so far, it'll be quite difficult to really know what's up with the tank until I get that done. If it is soft, that would explain my poor luck with the mollies in the past. They were alright, but never thrived, and very few fry ever survived.


That could be; molly absolutley willnot last in soft water, they frequently develop skin issues, fungus, etc.

Being well water might make a difference, depending what rock is down there. But I agree, let's get a test then we'll know.


----------

